# Strange "eggs" in isopod culture?



## iCRIHFIELD (Dec 29, 2013)

I noticed these "egg" like things in 2 of my isopod cultures today while I was misting them. At first I thought maybe they were mite eggs because these two cultures have had an outbreak recently, but the dots(or eggs?) are as large or larger than the mites themselves. I've also thought it might just be some sort of mold, I just haven't seen any mold like it in my cultures or vivs.

Any help is appreciated, and thanks in advance!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

There are some posts about them somewhere.One I believe not too long ago. They are a fruiting fungus of some sort and if I remember correctly they are harmless and should go away on their own.I have seen them before and they did go away with no ill affects. No worries.


----------

